# Apostilles



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

I am a U.S. citizen and I am moving to Guadalajara in April to do TEFL certification course. I plan on teaching English in order to earn income but I would like to eventually have a job that does not involve English because I would prefer to speak Spanish. I have been told that it is not necessary to have apostilles on my official documents in order to teach English but I am trying to figure out if I should obtain apostilles anyway in case it would be required by an employer for a job that is not teaching English. Basically, I am debating whether or not I should bother with the hassle of apostilles if it is not a requirement.

Should I get apostilles just to be safe or would it just be a waste of time? Has anyone had to get apostilles for anything in Mexico? What documents should I bring with me? Should I bring offical documents or just copies? 

Thank you very much!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will need originals of all your documents but the only thing that we ever needed an apostille for was our marriage certificate when my wife's FM3 was as a dependent on my immigration status. You might occasionally need an 'official translation' of some document, but that can be done in Mexico.


----------



## gdlmx91221 (Nov 18, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> You will need originals of all your documents but the only thing that we ever needed an apostille for was our marriage certificate when my wife's FM3 was as a dependent on my immigration status. You might occasionally need an 'official translation' of some document, but that can be done in Mexico.


Thank you for your response! So, Mexican employers do not require diplomas to be apostilled? Should I just bring my official college and grad school diplomas? Other than my passport and birth certificate, what documents do you recommend I bring?

Thank you so much for your help!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

As retired expats, we don't have experience with the needs of employers. However, you will need an FM3 with work permission and, in the meantime, I expect that you will have to prove foreign income/resources to get the visa unless, perhaps, your status as a student exempts you from that. I just don't know.


----------

